# Flickering LED boiler fire box schematic?



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm redoing a Bachmann "Annie"...older unit and have noticed many "you tube" and MLS postings about newer engines (steam), that have a simulated operating fire box....so, I figure as long as I have this puppy taken apart...why not add one. I quick trip to Radio Shack indicates they have LEDs (yellow, red, orange) and those that blink....but don't "flicker". Now I have taken apart some of my wife's Christmas LED tea candles (she isn't pleased with that) and notice that there isn't a special circuitry involved, so it must have to do with the constructing of the LEDs themselves. So, has anyone built one? Do you have a source for these types of LEDs or recommend a schematic for building one? I'm really doing this Annie up right...LOL. Thanks in advance. Ed


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have built several. The first one went in a Bachmann Annie. Here is how I did it.

link to article on my web site.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

...or you can buy one off the shelf from Massoth: 

http://www.massoth.com/index.en.html


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Or you could go to Ram Track lighting, They have plenty of nice options much cheaper than massoth.

Jethro


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes and another is http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/fire-led.html for $9


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a flashing red led in my engine and then added a yellow led and drove it with my decoder and programmed the yellow led to gyro. 
For just DC users, I would try 2 flashing red leds and one flashing yellow to see what happens, and with 3mm bulbs. Also use reflective tape to act like a mirror in the firebox.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for all the tips. Enjoyed viewing and reading Bob's adventures in scratch building a fire box....lotta work and my Dad would have loved it. I ended up going to modeltrainsoftware and bought a kit for $6.00 and will probably use some of Dan Pierce's suggestions for building some reflective surfaces to make it "flicker" more. My wife found some great reflective orange and amber ribbon bows at "Big Lots" for a $1.00 that should do the trick. Once I get this puppy working, I will take some pictures. Again, thanks to everyone for the suggetions. This is day four of rebuilding this ole Bachmann Annie and I've still finding stress fractures in the plastic body. Little epoxy and fiber glass cloth seems to be working. 

Ed


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Did you know the little flicker LED candles, how they make the flicker?

There is nothing special with the chip that operates the LED, it is a audio chip with a song recorded on it, just like the greeting cards.

They just use a LED on the audio output instead of a speaker.

BTW, the song will probably be "Happy Birthday."


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Cherry on 17 Oct 2012 07:11 AM 
Did you know the little flicker LED candles, how they make the flicker?

There is nothing special with the chip that operates the LED, it is a audio chip with a song recorded on it, just like the greeting cards.

They just use a LED on the audio output instead of a speaker.

BTW, the song will probably be "Happy Birthday."


Many years ago there was an article on doing this very same thing but using a transistor radio and replacing the speaker with a bulb/LED.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I like the radio and LED combo idea. Something else to try when I need some time. In the mean time, but order from Evans Trains (http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/fire-led.html) came and I must admit that the size and cost per unit was excellent. Now I just need to find some operable white castings for a fire box door (since I need to cut the existing plastic fixed door out for the fire chamber). I will have to take pictures and post the results when I'm finished. Again thanks for all the suggestions. Ed


----------

